# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Контрацептивы и здоровье женщины

## Asteriks

*Контрацептивы наносят вред здоровью женщины. Все без исключения! От оральных (таблеток) сбивается менструальный цикл и усугубляется весь этот ПМС. От презервативов снижается либидо. Внутриматочные спирали имеют побочные эффекты в виде всякого рода опухолей и так далее. Что делать? Как защитить свою любимую женщину от негативных последствий, связанных с контрацепцией?*

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Впервые слышу,что от таблеток что-то сбивается и усугубляется.
Они способствуют уменьшению боли(если таковая бывает),гм регулируют весь процесс.
Единственное-после прекращения принятия таблеток нужно пару месяцев подождать,пока всё снова урегулируется

Поэтому,минусов особых не вижу

----------


## Irina

Сейчас столько средств много помимо вышеперечисленных - на любой вкус. Но лучше всё же это с врачом решать.

----------


## BiZ111

> Впервые слышу,что от таблеток что-то сбивается и усугубляется.
> Они способствуют уменьшению боли(если таковая бывает),гм регулируют весь процесс.
> Единственное-после прекращения принятия таблеток нужно пару месяцев подождать,пока всё снова урегулируется
> 
> Поэтому,минусов особых не вижу


С почином  И впредь читай о контрацептивах не на педосайтах, а хотя бы в Википедии. О пункте "противопоказания" на иснтрукции к применению, я помолчу

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> С почином  И впредь читай о контрацептивах не на педосайтах, а хотя бы в Википедии. О пункте "противопоказания" на иснтрукции к применению, я помолчу


а поточнее,что-то я не вникла.

з.ы. В интернете о них даже и не читала,только брошюрки,которые давали в больнице + личный опыт более года
Хуже от них как-то не стало

----------


## BiZ111

Ира, есть медицинские факты, результаты анализов, и хим. таблицы показателей оных. Ты бы ещё попробовала цианистый калий "на зуб", нуже не стало, личный опыт более года...хуже не стало...Не пиши ерунды всякой  Есть даже переломы костей, о которых человек не узнает, пока не сделает рентген

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> Ира, есть медицинские факты, результаты анализов, и хим. таблицы показателей оных. Ты бы ещё попробовала цианистый калий "на зуб", нуже не стало, личный опыт более года...хуже не стало...Не пиши ерунды всякой  Есть даже переломы костей, о которых человек не узнает, пока не сделает рентген


так докажи обратное,это просто твои слова

----------


## BiZ111

> так докажи обратное,это просто твои слова


Докажет тебе врач на аборте, явно поверишь

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Итак,вернёмся к теме непосредственно.
Речь ведь не о противопоказаниях,если я правильно поняла
А о последствиях,к которым приводят гм использование всех контрацептивов.

Напишу об одном из контрацептивов,которым самой довелось долгое время пользоваться.
Регулон.
"В современных контрацептивных таблетках нового поколения,в том числе и Регулоне,содержание гормонов сведено к минимуму.Они выполняют свою задачу- не допускают возникновения нежелательной беременности и вместе с тем поддерживают в норме гормональный баланс организма,корректируя его при необходимости.Это очень важно для женщин,которые ещё не рожали-Регулон полностью сохраняет способность к зачатию после окончания приёма препарата и не создаёт угрозы будущему материнству.Кроме того, Регулон может оказывать опложительное воздействие на организм до и после родов: доказано,что гормональные таблетки снижают вероятность возникновения воспалительных и других заболеваний половой сферы. Сильной стороной Регулона является его способность к стабилизации менструального цикла и гормонального фона в послеабортный период..."
-Гормональные таблетки не влияют на вес женщины(лишь у небольшого процента женщин вес может увеличиться/уменьшиться на 1-2 кг.
-Период привыкания организма к новому образу жизни занимает 2-3 месяца,в течение которых возможно появление ряда побочных эффектов...Это нормально-организм перестраивается и учится жить по-новому. Через 2-3 месяца побочные эффекты прекращаются. И вероятность возникновения побочных явлений невелика,всего 12 %.

Что там мне врач доказывать будет,не знаю.Сами врачи мне это и назначали,притом врачи очень даже неплохие(если вам что-то говорит название Минский областной роддом и Республиканский мед. центр реабилитации и бальнеолечения.

Я уже успела погуглить и посмотреть что там такое пишут о последствиях использования гормональных контрацептивов(я могу лишь судить о них,других знать не знаю,всмысле самой пользоваться не доводилось))
Мда,написали кучу всякого,как контрацептивы оказывают негативное влияние на здоровье женщины,но в нэте всякого можно почитать.





> От оральных (таблеток) сбивается менструальный цикл и усугубляется весь этот ПМС.


на это я ответила,где такой ты вычитала ума не приложу,всё совсем наоборот

----------


## Akasey

сугубо женская тема




> *....Как защитить свою любимую женщину от негативных последствий, связанных с контрацепцией?*


 нужно иметь постоянного партнёра, и думаю если что, то родители помогут!

----------


## vova230

Занимайтесь сексом как можно чаще.
Сперма требует для своего созревания определенное время (порядка трех дней). Если ее расходовать ежедневно, а лучше несколько раз в день, то и беременности можно избежать.
У бездетных пар иногда рождаются дети после долгого отсутствия мужа.

----------


## Asteriks

Ответ Цветику. Любая химия в виде ЛЮБЫХ таблеток в организме вредна. А про контрацептивы из личного опыта пишу. Хоть и пишут, что врач поможет выбрать подходящие. Это гормональный сбой в организме. К примеру, мне с капельницей преднизолон вводили недавно, это гормональный препарат, спину лечили так. На 6-ой день глаза открыть невозможно было, такое лицо стало. 5 ампул всего. Не пользуюсь таблетками более....16 лет. Как дочку вторую родила - так и забыла про контрацептивы в виде таблеток.

----------


## Irina

*Вот нашла по теме статью: Применение оральных контрацептивов приводит с снижению сексуального желания*





> Исследователи из медицинского колледжа Бостонского университета обнаружили, что женщины, регулярно принимающие таблетки для контрацепции, имеют значительно сниженный уровень гормонов, отвечающих за сексуальное желание. Уровень содержания гормона остается низким, даже когда они прекращают принимать препараты.
> 
> Ученые, занимавшиеся исследованиями, обратились к врачам с рекомендацией предупреждать женщин об этой потенциальной угрозе, прежде чем выписывать таблетки, и подвергли критике медиков за то, что они раздают оральные контрацептивы направо и налево "как конфеты". Однако Королевский колледж врачей общей практики поспешил уверить женщин, что оральные контрацептивы безопасны и призвал их не отказываться от таблеток из-за этого открытия.
> 
> Клаудия Панцер и Ирвин Голдштейн подвергли анализам 124 женщины, проходивших лечение от сексуальных дисфункций. Половина из них регулярно употребляли таблетки, чтобы не забеременеть, 39 только что прекратили их пить, и 23 никогда не употребляли оральных контрацептивов.
> 
> Ученые проанализировали образцы крови всех женщин на предмет следов вещества под названием стероид-связывающий-beta-глобулин (SHBG). Контрацептивы заставляют организм вырабатывать чрезмерное количество SHBG, который снижает уровень тестостерона, гормона, вызывающего сексуальное желание.
> 
> Анализ крови показал, что у женщин, регулярно принимавших оральные контрацептивы, очень низкий уровень тестостерона, примерно в 4 раза ниже, чем у тех, кто никогда их не употреблял.
> ...

----------

